# 85060 Blood Smear



## cgrussell (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm billing for hem/onc docs, and  sometimes they physically read the blood smear with a hospital consult.  I bill 99254 and 85060-26.  I am getting denials stating incorrect modifier.  Does anyone know of a different modifier that would be appropriate?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 27, 2008)

don't use -26


cgrussell said:


> I'm billing for hem/onc docs, and  sometimes they physically read the blood smear with a hospital consult.  I bill 99254 and 85060-26.  I am getting denials stating incorrect modifier.  Does anyone know of a different modifier that would be appropriate?


----------



## jnurge (Mar 28, 2008)

*Try*

Try dropping the 26 mod. 85060 states "interp by phy with report".


----------



## cgrussell (Mar 29, 2008)

I believe I originally billed it without the modifier and was denied, but I'll check into it.
Thanks


----------



## dwrhymer1208 (Sep 13, 2021)

doctor ordered a peripheral blood smear to be done in independent lab, however, scrub states that this test should be done in independent lab.  Is there a modifier that could be used?


----------

